# Black bits from steam wand.



## iJim (Aug 24, 2016)

Guys,

Has anyone ever noticed some black bits coming out of the steam wand on their Silvia? Occasionally, I've noticed a few black specks when I've flushed it after frothing milk. Today, I noticed an alarming amount... see photos below!

I bought the machine from new and I've only had it since January. I've only ever used Britta filtered water. I've also back flushed 3 - 4 times already, but I haven't descaled it yet. To be honest, the water is so soft around here, that I didn't descale my De'longhi in over five years and never had an issue!

The black bits don't look like coffee to me, more like some kind of contamination, but it's hard to imagine how this could occur in such a short space of time. Has anyone ever experienced something similar?

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Bits from the seal in the end of the valve ?


----------



## iJim (Aug 24, 2016)

It is pretty horrible!

I don't think it's the seal, simply because I couldn't feel it on my fingers even when I plucked out a big chunk. If it was some kind of rubber or plastic you'd be able to feel it, this stuff is more of a slime, which implies bacteria 🤢... I'm just struggling to think how it could happen so quick, with filtered water and in a high pressure steam outlet, it's almost unbelievable.

Time to buy some descaler and hope that helps clear it out! Also, the cartridge in the Britta filter is due a change, I suppose this could be acting as a reservoir of contamination, I think I'll move to bottled water!


----------



## Pratik3805 (Dec 17, 2020)

I had the same problem. Its an O-ring that has disintegrated inside the steam wand. Nothing a descale will do to help. There is a topic in the rancilio forum, where someone had suggested a site where you can buy the parts and change it yourself.


----------



## Mart1512 (Mar 5, 2021)

@iJim Did you solve the problem?


----------



## iJim (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes... I now use a black cup, ignorance is bliss!

In all serious though, the problem is slightly better but not resolved. I always see a few specs when I flush the steam wand after frothing.

I looked at the o-ring at the wand tip and that seems fine. The others are pretty hard to access for a novice like me! I just can't imagine how they'd breakdown after less than 3 months of use, surely everyone would have this problem.

When I get chance, I'll take a sample to work and have a look at it under the microscope, that'll show what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

iJim said:


> Yes... I now use a black cup, ignorance is bliss!


 ☝ lmao 😂😂



iJim said:


> I'll take a sample to work and have a look at it under the microscope


 Wow...now that's my kinda checking...brilliant. 😎


----------

